# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android >  Hướng dẫn cài đặt Flash Player trên Android đơn giản

## muadongvinhcuu

Bước 1: Vào Market của Android.
Bước 2: Tìm kiếm trong Market với từ khóa: "Flash player".
Bước 3: Chọn Flash Player 10.2.
Bước 4: 
- Chọn Install đối với các phiên bản Android 1.6 trở lên.
- Chọn Nút Free sau đó chọn OK đối với các bản Android mới.
Bước 5: Khởi động lại thiết bị (Reboot hoặc Shoutdown rồi bật lại máy)



​Hãy thử vào trình duyệt mặc định của Android máy của bạn và trải nghiệm bất cứ trang nào có Flash.

Vậy là từ nay bạn có thể xem flash, nghe nhạc online trên các website như: Mp3.Zing.Vn hay Nhaccuatui.com rồi nhé!

DBS Chúc các bạn thành công!

----------

